# One more black door knob today



## east texas terry (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Cola-Coca (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm curious. What are these made of?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jan 11, 2022)

Cola-Coca said:


> I'm curious. What are these made of?


You took the words right out of my mouth. I can't believe I don't find them.


----------



## Len (Jan 11, 2022)

Don't worry. Everyone takes a turn with finding the knobs.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Jan 26, 2022)

Cola-Coca said:


> I'm curious. What are these made of?


Glazed clay.


----------

